# Mathews Concerns Me



## valk_tourer (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok, I went into the shop today and looked at both Hoyt and Mathews. The sales guy had said that mathews have had a big thing with the limbs cracking and splitting, I mean these are new bows, anyone tell me what is up with this??


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Don't be concerned. Every compay has limbs that split from time to time, due to bad batches from vendors. These are usually very isolated incedences. Mathews has a good track record with good customer service, but.......................if you do decide to try another bow....might I suggest a Bowtech.


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

Like 500 said.....don't be too concerned.

IMO if Mathews was having that many problems with limbs cracking and splitting....why is that shop still selling them?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

probably a sales pitch to sway you.
some shops are bad about that. also they could be messing the bow up by the way they press it. that has benn hashed on here several times.
i have had several mathews bows and NEVER had a problem with the limbs or anything else.
if you like one get one they are good bows.
good luck


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Like everyone else said...don't let it concern you. With manufacturing processes and methods today there's no such thing in my opinion of: "companies having big problems with limbs cracking." Any company...however as with all mechanical devices, they sometimes fail. These failures are very isolated and shouldn't sway you from one bow or another. Neither should advertising for that matter. Like it or not, a very small percentage of every bow will fail. All it takes is one for someone to think everybow put out by the manufacturer is the same.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

We have had our fair share of limb failures this year, and not just on one Mathews model in particular. We have had a number of their models come in with delamination problems. Wonder if this is why their warranty has been changed?


----------



## valk_tourer (Nov 7, 2004)

*Mathews Bow*

Shot a mathews today and I dont think it would stop me from buying one, like they say any bow can do that. Just seemed odd but I guess not. Thanks to all that replied.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

*you never hear the good things about a bow , only bad*

wiseman says," It only takes one OH CRAP to ruin 20 ATTABOYS"...

i have only shot one single limbed bow in my time and i guess for me that is why i stick with split limbs. my personal thing and not to influence anyone. i will admit that i shot a matthews outback about a month ago and it impressed the hell out me.

most companies stand by what they make. hell i know a guy that left his bow on top of his pickup, it was a lx. he goes driving off and when he got up to around 40 the bow slid off and bounced off the side of a bridge. chipped the hell out of the bottom limb but matthews replaced it with a full set.


----------



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

i have owned 4 differnt Mathews since about '99 and have never had any quality issues with any of them!!! not that it doesn't happen just not very often.


----------



## HOODPSE (Nov 7, 2004)

*Cracked Limbs*

I have a shop and have had 7 mathews bows come in with cracked limbs. It is about time for that company to make their own limbs like Hoyt, PSE, Jennings, Martin. The worse thing was when Mathews sent the customer just one limb to replace the one that was broken. You can't match one limb to an existing pair. It take a pair of limbs to make the bow right. Great Bows but bad warranty service.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Don't give it a second thought....... Say if your top limb on your new Mathew$ bow cracks they'll send you a new top limb. That's right only 1 replacement limb at a time. That way if your bottom one cracks you can repeat the experience. That way you can learn all about customer no-service.
"Catch us if you can" must mean their warranty department ! LOL


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

*observation*

A friend asked me to look at his Mathews, and having only an older bow myself, was happy to do so after hearing the ads and so many guys raving about their Mathews bows. I drew it back and heard a "ticking" sound. He said, "it does that alot, that's why I wanted you to llok at it." After checking the limbs I found they had used some kind of PLASTIC washer to hang the yoke cables, and it was amking noise something fierce! I had a coupla old metal ones from a cheap bow, stuck 'em on, and voila! No mo noise. If they keep adding plastic stuff, pretty soon you'll be able to get 'em at Toys R Us....ooops, they're outta business, aren't they?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: observation*



Tautog Rich said:


> *A friend asked me to look at his Mathews, and having only an older bow myself, was happy to do so after hearing the ads and so many guys raving about their Mathews bows. I drew it back and heard a "ticking" sound. He said, "it does that alot, that's why I wanted you to llok at it." After checking the limbs I found they had used some kind of PLASTIC washer to hang the yoke cables, and it was amking noise something fierce! I had a coupla old metal ones from a cheap bow, stuck 'em on, and voila! No mo noise. If they keep adding plastic stuff, pretty soon you'll be able to get 'em at Toys R Us....ooops, they're outta business, aren't they? *


so was that a cheap shot or are you trying to be helpful?



every bow company has problems wirh somethin on the bowat one time or another.
hoyt limbs blow mathews pse.
i have heard of risers cracking from almost every manufacturer also. bad cams, cable guards breaking 
pse does not lube the axles why? mathews didn't lube that area.
lots of things a bow company could to here and there.
truth is i think they are depending on the pro shop shop to do some of the service in those areas.
a little string wax behind the thimble would have fixed that in a 
second. secondly did his axles have the ability to have an eclip to hold on those old metal ones or did you not take care of that?
the axles on mathews bows are made for those "plastic" ones

please guys be careful what you say and how you say it.
just a lot of infighting over the silliest things.


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

In response to the statement below; most recent bows made by Mathews require the limbs to be backed out 7 turns before being pressed. If not, you can break the limbs. Also, Mathews has always replaced both limbs at the archery shops I've worked at for the past 8 years. I've had Hoyt bows before and their limbs split. I wasn't shooting light arrows and it wasn't dry fired. I've seen cracked/broken limbs on almost all bows from the major manufactures. Most of the time it was because the person dry fired, was shooting too light arrows, or left it in their attic until hunting season. Yes, some times the limbs break for no reason, that's what the warrantee is for. If you have any questions, go to 
http://www.mathewsinc.com/v2/home/w...ubmit=&cboNewsCategoryID=&cboNewsID=&btnMenu=
click on forum, then click on Archery Tech Forum. Ask the professionals.


I have a shop and have had 7 mathews bows come in with cracked limbs. It is about time for that company to make their own limbs like Hoyt, PSE, Jennings, Martin. The worse thing was when Mathews sent the customer just one limb to replace the one that was broken. You can't match one limb to an existing pair. It take a pair of limbs to make the bow right. Great Bows but bad warranty service.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Williamtell said:


> * Also, Mathews has always replaced both limbs at the archery shops I've worked at for the past 8 years. *



I was at our local bow shop just a few weeks ago and watched UPS deliver a box from Mathew$. And then watched them open it and there was only 1 - that's ONE limb in it. I don't know where you work but I asked and they said that was the norm for Mathew$. Unless they changed their practice in the last 30 days some places are getting just 1 limb at a time on warranty replacement.


----------



## ghaug (Jan 8, 2004)

Mathews use to replace both limbs, they have recently stopped that within the last couple of years, partly because they have specs as to where the limbs need to flex in order to fit a 70lb bow or a 60lb bow. So in theory they should be able to get a limb flex to match pretty closely to match the other limb. At least when you talk to a Mathews tech they don't tell you to just eyeball it like I have heard other Bow company techs suggest(Yes I was present when the dealer was talking to the company Tech). I am sure if the dealer request both limbs to be replaced that Mathews would be meet their request. Mathews has always honored any warranty work that I have had done, and no I haven't had that much work done either. Not sure why everyone says that Mathews customer service is horrible, is it just because they require you to go through a dealer? Where as other bow companies will talk to the consumer directly. You will not be disappointed with a Mathews, they are top notch bows and customer service!


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

*okay!!!!!*

alright, it WAS a LITTLE cheap, but hey---PLASTIC hangers for yoke cables? I think aside from that the bows I have seen from Mathews are VERY well made.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: okay!!!!!*



Tautog Rich said:


> *alright, it WAS a LITTLE cheap, but hey---PLASTIC hangers for yoke cables? I think aside from that the bows I have seen from Mathews are VERY well made. *


i agree, why stop the quality there...


----------



## HOODPSE (Nov 7, 2004)

*lies Will Catch Up With You*

 #1 Mathews has big adds that say they have won all these tournaments. Well They Have. BUT! They were the only company other than Hoyt that had PAID PRO SHOOTERS. Up until this year PSE, Martin, Jennings, CSI, High Country, Well you get it all the other companies stoped having pro shooters. When they stopped having pro shooters Mathews bought all the top shooters in the country. Do you really think that Mathews has the best bows and the pros are flocking to them to shoot. I don't think so, In fact I know so. I know many of the pros and was one myself. A pro will go to the company that pays the most, not because they have the best bows.
#2. Why should a pro shop have to ask for two limbs when a bow has a limb failure. Mathews should automaticly send a pair of limbs to make the bow new again.
#3. What other bow company tell you to take 5 or 6 turns off your limbs before you put them on a bow press. NONE It isn't because you might break the limbs, it is bacause you will bend the very bendable riser. 
Mathews makes a good bow but the attitude that some and I say some of the mathews owners have is dumb. Saying that if you don't shoot a mathews you just won't be the best. Or making fun of a shooter because they didn't want to spent $700.00 on a Mathews bow. The Bow does not make the archer the archer makes the bow. 
The Top shooters in the nation could win with any bow, if you don't believe that you are not thinking straight. God Bless Archery.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

Only $700 for a Mathews? A pro Shop just quoted me $747 + Tax on a Hoyt Sierra Tech for my wife. Guess I'll buy a Mathews!


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll just say this. I used to shoot Browning, then I switched to Hoyt. I was a hardcore Hoyt man until I shot an MQ1 back in 98(?). I had it until around January/February this year when I bought an LX. I did try other bow manufactures like Bowtech, Hoyt, and Pearson, but the Mathews LX was best for me. I personally don't care what you shoot. I think it's great if you do shoot archery regardless of what brand. My Mathews bows haven't had any problems after all the 1,000's of shots I put through them including the plastic parts. This site has become a bunch of bow bashing idiots which is why I rarely visit any more. ALL brands are great. Shoot whatever brand you like. Mechanical failures will happen, but if you treat your bow properly, you'll minimize or eliminate most of them. Enough said.


----------



## Bow-Dean (Mar 7, 2004)

Don't be to concearned about limb failure. I am a Mathews dealer and in the (3) years I have carried them, I have had (2) bows come back for limbs splitting. The last customer called me on a Sunday, I ordered the limbs (set) on Monday and paid an extra $10.00 to have them 2-day air and the bow was back together and in the customers hands on Thursday. I cannot speak for how other dealers are treated by Mathews, but they have always treated me very well.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

Take a look at the bow rack. How many left over Hoyts did he have vs. Mathews? Perhaps he was selling you what HE wanted instead of what YOU wanted... Please - if ANY of these companies had a huge problem with limbs going bad, they wouldn't stay in business, let alone, be a top seller like Mathews. Buy the bow that YOU want - not the bow he wants to sell you....


----------



## mathewsfxhunter (Sep 26, 2003)

*mathews*

Never heard of this. I live 15 miles from mathews factory and have been there many times. The only thing for their bows that they don't make at the factory is the bolts for the limbs.


----------



## mathewsfxhunter (Sep 26, 2003)

*mathews*

If you were a pro you would only shoot a bow that performs well for you, so why the heck would you shoot a bow that shoots bad, who cares if mathews pays the pro shooters.


----------



## archerer (Mar 30, 2004)

well if you only have one cracked limb then take the other one off and hit it with a hammer and then send it back.......  I dried fired my mathews and took it back to the dealer. They sent it to mathews and they sent it back with ony the cam replaced and not the limbs. I told my proshop to send it back for new limbs. Mathews replaced both limbs then. A friend or mind has a mathews that had a cracked limb he sent it back and the dealer told him that they fixed it. It cracked again and they sent it back and mathews send it back again with a new string on it, because they shiped it without a string. What I am getting at is my dealer wasn't writting down what was wrong with the bow and what needed to be done. So I blame 90 percent of my mathew's problems on the two young guys at my archery shop.


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

HOODPSE said:


> #1 Mathews has big adds that say they have won all these tournaments. Well They Have. BUT! They were the only company other than Hoyt that had PAID PRO SHOOTERS. Up until this year PSE, Martin, Jennings, CSI, High Country, Well you get it all the other companies stoped having pro shooters. When they stopped having pro shooters Mathews bought all the top shooters in the country. Do you really think that Mathews has the best bows and the pros are flocking to them to shoot. I don't think so, In fact I know so. I know many of the pros and was one myself. A pro will go to the company that pays the most, not because they have the best bows.
> #2. Why should a pro shop have to ask for two limbs when a bow has a limb failure. Mathews should automaticly send a pair of limbs to make the bow new again.
> #3. What other bow company tell you to take 5 or 6 turns off your limbs before you put them on a bow press. NONE It isn't because you might break the limbs, it is bacause you will bend the very bendable riser.
> Mathews makes a good bow but the attitude that some and I say some of the mathews owners have is dumb. Saying that if you don't shoot a mathews you just won't be the best. Or making fun of a shooter because they didn't want to spent $700.00 on a Mathews bow. The Bow does not make the archer the archer makes the bow.
> The Top shooters in the nation could win with any bow, if you don't believe that you are not thinking straight. God Bless Archery.




There are a couple of Mathews bows that aren't $700, and they shoot just as well because I used to have an FX and I could shoot the hell out of it. The only drawback is that they usually don't come with all of the features but that is ok. Remember, try to keep it as simple as possible (with or without all of the features.)


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Cracking limbs in this day and age? That doesn't make sense to me. Makes me wonder what kind of quality controls and inspections Mathews and other manufacturers have. The aluminum that goes into aircraft wings is tested with ultrasonic equipment to find voids and density anomalies so airplanes won't fall apart at 35,000 feet. 

If they aren't doing so already, Mathews and other manufacturers should be analyzing what went wrong with the limbs returned to them. They should be tracking the materials and manufacturing parameters that went into each batch of limbs and building a database to eliminate mistakes. This is not an inexpensive thing to do, but their bows ain't cheap, either.


----------



## November 3 (Jul 5, 2004)

I've had several different bows by Mathews over the past 8 years. Now all of my bowhunting buddies (except for one stubborn Browning guy) have Mathews. I've never heard of a Mathews limb cracking. I've loved every Mathews I've owned. Just bought the Outback. Smoooooooooooooooth. On a dare I shot the Bowtech Justice before I bought the OB. No comparison in my opinion.

And, yes, Mathews pays their shooters but I wouldn't shoot junk just because I'm getting paid. I'd shoot the best. And I do.


----------



## November 3 (Jul 5, 2004)

I do believe that Mathews bows are as good as you'll find. But let me add that I think Hoyt, Bowtech, AR, PSE, Jennings, and Darton are all great bows. I'm not even trying to name all the great bows. 

You don't see many Mathews guys making it a habit constantly to bash other bow makers. Some people seem to have it in for Mathews for some reason. It's childish almost.


----------



## Hartley1998 (Nov 14, 2004)

My buddy just had his Mathews LX limb crack. It was 6 years old. He took it to the local pro shop and they replaced them free of charge.


----------



## archerer (Mar 30, 2004)

Like I said most of the problems is with some of the deals, not all of them!! For instance this just happened to me. I took my cam off my lx to clean it up real good. I noticed a spot on the cam was bent in and it was starting to split. This would eat up my cable. So I took it back to my dealer and sat there and watched the guy and I told him to write down all the info blah blah blah. He said ok its going back to mathews. Well 3 weeks later I call to see if they got a new set a limbs I ordered and asked about the cam as well. They told me they got my limbs but hadn't heard anything on my cam yet. I go over there to get my limbs and I swear to you my cam was sitting on the counter in the same exact spot where I left it 3 weeks ago. I about lost it, but I got the owner of the shop over there he got on the phone with mathews and they said they were going to send one out that day. I don't care if the archery people don't know everything at theese shops, because I know I don't know hardly nothing, but they should at least order you what you want and take care of your problems. But I got way of track there. I think mathews is pretty fair when it comes to warranty issues.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Hartley1998 said:


> My buddy just had his Mathews LX limb crack. It was 6 years old. He took it to the local pro shop and they replaced them free of charge.


I must have been sleeping. I thought the LX came out in 03!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

*lol*

Amen...why did I buy an MQ32 back then...I should have just bought an LX!! I was sleeping too....or maybe he meant 6 months?


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Got a Mq-32 at a Whitetails banquet and being a southpaw I went down to Sparta and these guys put my bow together right in front of me,got a tour and b.s.ed for awhile and learned alot. Great people,great bows and 
wow I went down to drop my bow off and discuss options,but they were like hey you got some time? We'll do that right now. That's service man,that's the *****


----------



## Hartley1998 (Nov 14, 2004)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I must have been sleeping. I thought the LX came out in 03!


Why don't you take it easy I did mean six months.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

dont worry iam sure they make dependable products or they wont be so popular. i had a sales guy try to sway me by showing me a video put out by
mathews that put down another manufactures bow. all hype


----------



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

PROFIT margins is on the mind of all shops.So if the gut pushed one over the other that could have been the factor.So far all I can say about Mathews is that you don't have to wait 3 months on replacement parts like the other top brand.


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

i wouldn`t worry, why would people be buying these expensive bows if they know the limbs are spilting and cracking.


----------

